# Custom rod grips



## Oncorhynchus (10 mo ago)

I usually prefer cork grips over anything else. Cork is awesome! I like it plain, and I like it tastefully adorned with some simple accents. A few builders take it to a whole new level though. What you guys think about these custom grips from Europe:


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Pretty cool, but there's a reason cork come from the tree the way it does imo and that how I want it on my rods. To each his own though


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Those are to pretty to really fish with. I'll stay with plain cork


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

👍


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Impressive! Too much bling for me!


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

If you match your reel handles to the blank, these are for you


----------



## Oncorhynchus (10 mo ago)

I agree. Those handles look nice. They also make a custom rod truly one of a kind. My concern is that they may rob the grip of the familiar velvety smooth feel of cork. The acrylics are hard and may not feel right in hand.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Oncorhynchus said:


> I agree. Those handles look nice. They also make a custom rod truly one of a kind. My concern is that they may rob the grip of the familiar velvety smooth feel of cork. The acrylics are hard and may not feel right in hand.


They may also be slippery when wet!


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Those are form over function. Acrylic is very cool and you can do some nice stuff with it but from a performance standpoint it’s very heavy and slick. That being said to each their own and they look great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cork is the only way to go, all this other stuff is fluff. Function over form.


----------



## Oncorhynchus (10 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cork is the only way to go, all this other stuff is fluff. Function over form.


What about birch bark? or carbon fiber?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cork


----------



## Oncorhynchus (10 mo ago)

I think like this one though. Looks cool.


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

I prefer EVA over cork


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Mostly cork. I will use rubberized cork at edges.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

everyone has a preference. personally, I don't like gaudy. just me.


----------



## Oncorhynchus (10 mo ago)

Agree. There is a fine line between beautiful and grotesque.


----------



## Oncorhynchus (10 mo ago)

These are all cork. A new trend I guess.


----------

